# Psyker Battle Squad



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Im Adding to squads to my guard army but am SERIOUSLY struggling to find a model that will suit. I was thinking monk style, however I cannot find and 28mm Monks. I have gone over the GW website and have found these. I quite like the idea of women as my psykers, Ill add some holsters to their hips and maybe a few weapon swaps here and there. 

Thoughts? any other Ideas or models you guys think would suit well, Ive looked all over the net and Im yet to find any conversion I like. I really dislike the Fantasy models people are converting and Im starting to draw a blank.....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What about the Empire Flagellants?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> What about the Empire Flagellants?


Off the top of my head, this is the best one.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

these are mine using the empire flagellants, by far the best kit to use in my opinion


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I used a mix of Flagellants and the Psyker Models GW makes....good enough for me.

Those female ones in the first post look good.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I used the flagelents from warhammer for these. 
And an old necromaunder wyard


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On second thoughts, a more costly build could be the Wizard set with the robes and the staffs?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> On second thoughts, a more costly build could be the Wizard set with the robes and the staffs?


I thought this too, but figured that with the cost of the wizard sets that nobody would be up for going this route.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the Warhammer wizard conversion would be really cool! More expensive, but potentially way more cool!


























Not to mention this amazing Tau Ethereal conversion. Makes me almost want to play Tau... almost. :wink:


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Im not a fan of the Flagellants at all, those warhammer wizards what army are they from? Cost is less of an issue than the modelslooking good....


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

cool_conoly said:


> Im not a fan of the Flagellants at all, those warhammer wizards what army are they from? Cost is less of an issue than the modelslooking good....


It is the empire battle wizard kit


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440090a&prodId=prod20018


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

cool_conoly said:


> Im not a fan of the Flagellants at all, those warhammer wizards what army are they from? Cost is less of an issue than the modelslooking good....


You may change your mind since the pack is $22.25 for enough parts to make two wizards. Although with all of the options they say you get, there should be quite a a bit of bitz left over. 

As far as "looking good", they have that, though a stack of pennies painted pink is more appealing than the sanctioned psyker models that GW offers.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Of the original Mordheim sisters you posted, only the sisters (equivalent of gangers) make easy / good conversions in my experience. The others are just too Fantasy / not posed right. 

You might find (depending on the flavour of the rest of your Guard) more suitable bits from the Mordheim range. There are also some older Necromunda psykers. Plus try looking on ebay for old-old-old metal chaos wizards and champions to convert - some of them are lovely.

You get all the options in the wizard kit to make any flavour, so there are a tonne of leftovers. It's entirely possible to mix and match with, say, Cadian plastics or something else similar to bulk out your bits.


----------

